
Facebook executives feel the heat of content controversies - dustinmoris
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-content-insight-idUSKCN12S0D3
======
DanBC
> Facebook has long resisted calls to publicly detail its policies and
> practices on censoring postings. That approach has drawn criticism from
> users who have had content removed and free-speech advocates, who cite a
> lack of transparency and a lack of an appeals process for many content
> decisions.

> At the same time, some governments and anti-terror groups are pressuring the
> company to remove more posts they consider offensive or dangerous.

It is weird that for a while you couldn't show a breast feeding mother, but
you could recruit to a paramilitary organisation operating in a war zone.

